# Skinrolling Photo (re: Chiro Again thread)



## Rika_Tula (Nov 9, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: LisaT
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Myrika_BetulaLisaT: you should be able to release the hamstrings dramatically with some sportstherapy techniques by getting at the attachment points and then follow up with compression. It's tough with something that has been an issue for a while, muscle resisting release, especially with regard to fascia.
> ...


Okay, here is the skinrolling photo I was referencing above (from the Chiro Again, page 6 thread). Decided to go ahead and post it into its own thread. 

I am skinrolling Willow's spine:










You can do this all over the body, and will most likely run into stuck areas that via persistence will loosen and you'll be able to grab more skin - superficial tissue and fascia. You may find that it's really stuck or restricted near the hind end, or right at the hips. Or, at injury or surgical sites where scar tissue has been building up.

When you work on areas like the ankle or knee (a lot of bone, not much muscle), you can use one hand or a few fingers even.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Robin,

This makes sense. I can see doing this pretty easy on the GSD -- it's harder on Indy, with skin much like a whippet and very sensitive to touch. But it will be a slow process. She's okay with releasing the fascia with flat hands, so I'll have to try what you have in the picture.

Thanks so much for posting it!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I have had several massages and I like the skin roll. So I thought if I like it I would try it on the dog's, some like it others not so much. Their favorite area is from the base of the skull back to the base of the tail right on top of the spine.


----------



## Rika_Tula (Nov 9, 2006)

*LisaT:* you're welcome!







You don't need to grab as much skin as I have in that picture. I've been massaging my dogs since they came home from the breeder, so they are used to the work and skinrolling is fairly easy with them for the most part. With a dog who's very sensitive, or skin like a whippet, I would be overly gentle and work with just a couple fingers and thumb rather than all fingers. Areas that are really stuck take some time and finesse, as well. You can also grab up small areas and hold, rather than roll. Maybe with Indy, prior to skinrolling, do some long effleurage/smoothing strokes to warm the tissue up. Flat-handed myofascial release is much more relaxing.

*Wisc.Tiger:* skinrolling on humans can HURT like the dickens, I am surprised you like it, LOL!







It works wonders, especially for carpal tunnel and forearm issues, etc but it can be painful. Yes, it can be uncomfortable for dogs that have some severe restriction and/or muscle tension, too. That strip you're doing along the back sounds great.


----------

